# Make ur Hotmail 250 MB @ Rs. 0



## khandu (Mar 7, 2005)

*HEY ALL!!!*  8) 

As this was my original post so i have made 1 here too so ppl dont miss this


This article is for all those who are addicted to their HOTMAIL accounts and/or cannot change their HOTMAIL email address 'cause they have given it to many PPL.. 

*NOTE :* Please only try it at your own risk. Don't be angry if it causes any damage! If there are any important e-mails in your account please backup them before proceeding. It has worked for me and this trick has also worked for a large amount of other people. But some people report that it didn't work for them.. None of my emails were deleted.. 

*DO SHUT UR MSN MESSENGER WHILE THESE STEPS ARE GOING ON*

Anyway, here are the steps:


1) First go to your Hotmail account and log in.

2) Then click on OPTIONS --> PERSONAL --> MY PROFILE

3) You need the adjust the country to United States and the state to Florida (postal code 33332). (it could be that other states also work)

4) Then Sign out

5) Then go to *memberservices.passport.net/memberservice.srf?lc 43.

6) Click on the link " _Close my .NET Passport account_". Then you need to SIGN IN AGAIN and then click on the button "_Contact Hotmail_" and click on "_close my account_".

7) Close Internet Explorer / Firefox and go to hotmail.com and log in again.

8 ) Reactivate ur Account and follow step.. 

9) Normally you should have a 25MB account now. Soon it will be upgraded to 250MB!

Hope it works for everyone!!

I tried it on _4 HOTMAIL E-Mail ID_ of mine and friends.. and *All WORKED*

I got* 25 MB instantly* and in a few days u will get 250 MB.. It says 30 days ( Waiting for it ) :roll:

DO NOT CHANGE ur COUNTRY and STATE for a few days..

and the best part.. *NONE OF MY EMAILS got deleted*

Please reply to this post if it works and if u apperetiate my finding


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 7, 2005)

old old old

din u even see the latest thread before u posted this

earlier there was one in the General section

and mostly all the tuts in this section has been written by ppl themselves

plz search before posting


----------



## Deep (Mar 7, 2005)

r u sure its ur own?
coz it been on the net for real long...

I am keeping it here coz it might help other people...

Deep


----------



## khandu (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey ppl.. 

relax.. read the last line.. as i said.. finding.. 

and i did post it 1st in general section so i thought maybe ppl ( newbie ) can miss it so i put it here

as for deleting the post.. go ahead ... np.. 

so many ppl paste..


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, I realise that you posted it first, but you must also realise that it simply creates clutter in the new tutorial section. Thanks for the tutorial btw, I used it long time ago.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2005)

> Hope it works for everyone!!


yup it did worked..... now its 25MB.... thnx @khandu

any bright idia for other mail service   ....?????


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 8, 2005)

other mail services already have larger mailboxes !!

hotmail still has the least

total s|_|ckers!!


----------



## vij26 (Mar 8, 2005)

*getting gmail is easier*

getting gmail is easier   
If u want one mail me @ vij26 :at: walla .dot. com


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone found out the trick to convert @msn.com accounts. My dads hotmails now 250 MB thanks to khandu but my msn is still 2 MB  Tried many times but its still 2MB


----------



## hmvrulz (Mar 12, 2005)

why take so much of pain in doing this. try gmail or shutmail.com


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 12, 2005)

hmvrulz said:
			
		

> why take so much of pain in doing this. try gmail or shutmail.com


The reason for doing this is that changing ur primary id is a hell of a task. I moved away frm my indiatimes id more than a year and half back but sometimes still i recieve msgs there.

Theres no doubt on Gmails capabalities and it surely ROCKS


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 12, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> hmvrulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya...... sure..... try attach a (*.exe) or a (*.zip), (*.rar) file...... u will see the gr8 advantage of gmail..... or even if u want to send those extention to gmail through other mail they bounceback.....

but yes it fast for normal text & photo mailing......

i would say rediffmail...... all in all its realy a close match for gmail....


----------



## vysakh (Mar 12, 2005)

i have never seen this thread bfore. thanks khandu
i just upgraded it to 25 MB


----------



## mario_pant (Mar 12, 2005)

hey many ppl *like me* and many more dicovered that flaw a long time back..... n microsoft shud b serious and put an ip ckeck the verify the country u know... but lol we can always use a proxy!!!! *chuckles*

---- But if u change ur country u will not be able to get the weather updates in the new MSN today which will be launched in india in PHASE III.......


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 12, 2005)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> hey many ppl *like me* and many more dicovered that flaw a long time back..... n microsoft shud b serious and put an ip ckeck the verify the country u know... but lol we can always use a proxy!!!! *chuckles*
> 
> ---- But if u change ur country u will not be able to get the weather updates in the new MSN today which will be launched in india in PHASE III.......


Its typical Microsoft u must  get wat u want by urself and not wait for them to give u or ask(their cust support)

Well one can safely change their country after they have used it as US fr atleast 45 days with 250 MB.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 13, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> mario_pant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who told you this??
I changed country back to my original the same day and still have no side effects..................................


----------



## babumuchhala (Mar 14, 2005)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> babumuchhala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well am tryin to be on the safer side by saying 45 days. You never know wat can happen with MS programs and sites and stuff


----------



## aliasghark (Mar 15, 2005)

*error*

i got this:

*media.tormoz.us/error.GIF


----------



## khandu (Mar 15, 2005)

You ppl havin problem with this method??

I didnt have


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: error*



			
				aliasghark said:
			
		

> i got this:
> 
> *media.tormoz.us/error.GIF



Click contact hotmail to continue................


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 16, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> ya...... sure..... try attach a (*.exe) or a (*.zip), (*.rar) file...... u will see the gr8 advantage of gmail..... or even if u want to send those extention to gmail through other mail they bounceback.....
> 
> but yes it fast for normal text & photo mailing......
> 
> i would say rediffmail...... all in all its realy a close match for gmail....


i agree rediffmail is really close match for GMAIL, but u can send (*.exe) or a (*.zip), (*.rar) files by changin there extensions.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mine still remains 25 MB


----------



## techieanuj (Apr 2, 2005)

my Hotmail Inbox itself got converted to 250 mb. Might be coz of my loyalty towards Hotmail !!


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 3, 2005)

amanwannalearn said:
			
		

> Mine still remains 25 MB


Wait for one month...............


----------



## Apollo (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, matey! 

This thing worked for me... and it's great to hoodwink those Hotmail Techies.

Respect.


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 9, 2005)

Waited....(waiting)u know what screw it...i am happy with gmail!


----------



## help_me (Apr 9, 2005)

yup i have got GAMIL and itz the coolest and the heavest thing to have,... def. better then HOTMAIL


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey guys, I have had a Hotmail ID for long but where do you need 2 log on 2 get an MSN ID? I just wanted to have one ID.. But I use GMail because it rulez...


----------



## khandu (Apr 17, 2005)

in XP there is a MSN Internet.. software.. 

Use that and register a new ID.. it will make a @msn.com ID for u..


----------



## vijay2525 (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome work!!!

Thanks much!!


----------



## Curious Guest (May 3, 2005)

It will remain 25 MB. Not 250 MB, WAITING FOR 3 MONTHS


----------



## shwetanshu (May 3, 2005)

Curious Guest said:
			
		

> It will remain 25 MB. Not 250 MB, WAITING FOR 3 MONTHS


same here


----------



## Apollo (May 3, 2005)

Err... forgot to say. 

I did this thing a few weeks earlier( of course, after reading the procedure here! ) and I'd like to say that my account swelled to 250MB instantly after I had logged out once when I'd finished doing the operation and logged in back again.

I guess I'm lucky, see?


----------



## vijay2525 (May 3, 2005)

*mine too!!*

my inbox capacity became 250 MB immediately after I followed the procedure that was given here!!
I'm wondering if the change has to do anything with the IP address of the computer!!
-- Vijay


----------



## vijay2525 (May 3, 2005)

*mine too!!*

my inbox capacity became 250 MB immediately after I followed the procedure that was given here!!
I'm wondering if the change has to do anything with the IP address of the computer!!
-- Vijay


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 4, 2005)

More than 1 month still 25mb.


----------



## khandu (May 16, 2005)

maybe they have caught the trick..

or maybe theyu are out of space..


----------



## ycr007 (May 16, 2005)

Nope man....I  made 2 of my Friends' A/c's to 25 MB a week ago and Today itself it became 250 MB


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 16, 2005)

I don't know what's their criteria behind providing 250mb to 25mb users.

Do giving 250mb to all hotmail users such a big deal for MS when the competition is so tough?


----------



## Calcatian (May 17, 2005)

Knew it before even it was posted in uglued board 

And mine is 250 *scosoft.com/s/d/62a82059.gif


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 30, 2005)

*HOTMAIL mailbox space ??? only 2MB..*

Hi! friends, yesterday, I signed up for HOTMAIL and it gave me only 2MB space. I followed the ways posted many times on this forum to upgrade to 250MB but something goes wrong. Could any one help me in getting 250MB on Hotmail?
Also, how do you get an MSN e-mail ID..i.e. and ID that ends in *username@msn.com[/]*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2005)

humm... post this as reply of that topic....


----------



## bharat_r (May 31, 2005)

what is this...I'm still having 25 MB ...almost 1 month ...


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 4, 2005)

use gmail it provides 1000 MB of data storage.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 4, 2005)

if u want one pm me


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 6, 2005)

Why we are not asking Hotmail stuff to stop discriminating between hotmail USA & Hotmail India??!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2005)

Where to ask them is the prob.


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 8, 2005)

*COME ON, EVERYONE STOP DISCRIMINATING*

*COME ON, EVERYONE

LET US POST OUR DEMAND at **support.msn.com/contactus_emailsupport.aspx?productkey=hotmail&ct=eformts

*TO INCREASE OUR HOTMAIL ACCOUNT TO 250MB AND FORCE HOTMAIL AUTHORITY TO STOP DISCRIMINATING BETWEEN INDIAN & US USERS.
I HAVE ALREADY POSTED ONE.*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I also posted my comments.


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 8, 2005)

Will you please try at *members.lycos.nl/superthomasonline/ to register with your hotmail address & password as it says ' now your account will be of 25 MB and they will activate to 250MB in a month.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2005)

Where did you got this link? Are u sure this works?


----------



## Curious Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

It worked for me, I am using 250 MB account.
Why to use other processes?


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Yes, I got it*

Now my indbox storage is 250 MB. Right now I received a letter from Hotmail stating....... @navjotsingh,what about you?



> Thank you for writing to MSN Hotmail Technical Support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 10, 2005)

This letter I got from Hotmail



> Dear Navjot ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 11, 2005)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> use gmail it provides 1000 MB of data storage.



yes,I wonder why people use other mails.

USE GMAIL!!!!!!-The Best!!!!


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 11, 2005)

*bluff of hotmail*

bharath 

  i think you are worng, gmail is not providing 1000mb.

  but it is providing more that *2GB *(and still counting).

  instead of struggling with hotmail accounts why cant use gmail acounts.

  if you want them pm me i had 50 invitations left :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 11, 2005)

@niranjan_mcarenyold & bharat_r

Thanx a lot for the invitation.Navjot & me, both of us got gmail address since gmail started. It is great no doubt. I am having 4 addresses for me and my family.
But, my dear, my hotmail address is since 1997 or 1998 cannot remember.
A hotmail address, in my opinion, in my own  name without even a underscore is a matter of pride to me and it is essential if you are a windows user  as Microsoft requires it frequently.
Thanx again.
@ navjot, I hope you will also get it soon.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 13, 2005)

all r free mentioned here

well if u really wanna 250 mb there is

www.bluebottle.com with pop access

another unlimited space 
www.mymienh.com with pop access

forgot our old yahoo mail 1 gb huh ?

gr8 mail and that is gmail but thats an ivitation


----------



## Curious Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

@expertno.1
I think rajat has made his point clear.There are few mails offering trabytes of space but this is not the case here.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey my otmail never increased from 25m to 250mb i did this around 6-7 Months ago !!!

Cheers     !!!


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: COME ON, EVERYONE STOP DISCRIMINATING*



			
				rajat22 said:
			
		

> *COME ON, EVERYONE
> 
> LET US POST OUR DEMAND at **support.msn.com/contactus_emailsupport.aspx?productkey=hotmail&ct=eformts
> 
> ...



Why do that??
Make your Hotmail 250 Mb and then change your country back to India.......
Thats all..........
And then WAIT for 'em to make 250Mb all over India............
Or just use an alternative which provides 2.2 GB...........


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 19, 2005)

*xthost.info/hotmailhack/hotmail.html


Increase ur Hotmail A/c's here !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## lulu (Aug 21, 2005)

hi guy....it really worked yaar..thanx 4 ur comment........none of my messeges deleted........


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm, wonderin what will happen if MS realizes this ?
Well, who uses hottie ny way, gmail and Yahoo r the way to go...


----------



## theraven (Aug 22, 2005)

if ua rnet bothered then whats ur problem ?

anyways there nothin hotmail can do even if they find out ...
we are literally switchin servers for our accounts. . and they cant track that or prevent it rather ..
specially since they work on location selected and not IP address of user .. which wouldve rendered our lil trick useless


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 25, 2005)

*No link called Close my .NET Account... May be someone can help.. Posting a screenshot ...Any suggestions ?? *


*img373.imageshack.us/img373/8021/untitled2qt.th.png


----------



## chinmay (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmm, I did this trick with my Hotmail account long time back probably in December, 2004. My account changed immediately to 25 mb but 250 mb is yet to go  . I changed my country name back to India immediately may be thats why :S . Any way who cares when G-Mail is there


----------



## Rewat (Sep 13, 2005)

can anyone help me i got stuck after the 4th step i just cant fine "close my .Net account"


----------



## khandu (Sep 23, 2005)

check the 5th step.. goto that link .. after that u will see that option..


----------



## khandu (Sep 23, 2005)

no u cannot change username.. u need to make a new ID


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2005)

why should i do these steps only for 250MB, when i get 2.5 GB at GMAIL with archive. its too easy to get a gmail account.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm.. My account upgraded to 2 Gb ...  .. Somehow I got to test new Hotmail Beta aka Kahuna .. It rox .. I liked Hotmail for the first time ..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 25, 2005)

Now since you have tested the beta can you tell when it will be released for public?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm .. I dont think they will release it soon .. Much of the work needs to be done ..


----------



## godsownman (Oct 27, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. My account upgraded to 2 Gb ...  .. Somehow I got to test new Hotmail Beta aka Kahuna .. It rox .. I liked Hotmail for the first time ..



How did you get it.


----------

